# Oil, Gas & Energy Trading Thread



## KissMy (Aug 21, 2011)

Oil, Gas & Energy Trading Thread


----------



## KissMy (Aug 21, 2011)

There is some serious money to be made from the spread between WTI crude & light Louisiana crude crude oil. It is above record highs & now at $24. I think the spread will collapse & Libya might kick it off.

It cost a lot less than $24 to ship crude from Texas to Louisiana. The High Brent price is due to Libya. The high Brent price pushed up most of our imports coming into Louisiana thus driving up the price of light Louisiana crude crude oil. The WTI is mostly land locked & currently does not reflect global oil price. Either Qaddafi falls & brings down Brent crude prices or someone starts transporting the hell out of WTI to Louisiana to bring the spread down to $8.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 21, 2011)

Tripoli falls to Libyan rebels


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd rather punch holes in the ground using other people's money. 
It's much more fun and exciting and potentially more profitable. 

Oh- and there's a chance you'll find real oil, not paper oil.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Aug 22, 2011)

These Wall Street speculators and commodities hacks make me PUKE.  But in the end, they'll get theirs, when all of their PAPER WEALTH becomes WORTHLESS.  I look forward to that day, and it's coming sooner than later.

Silver and a little gold.  The ONLY alternative to paper.


----------



## waltky (Aug 22, 2011)

Good news for the oil markets and gas prices...

*Oil market's 'knee jerk reaction' to Libya*
_August 22, 2011: Oil prices were mixed Monday as Moammar Gadhafi's regime appeared to be closer to tottering on the brink of defeat._


> Brent oil, which is tied to the European market, dropped 1% to $107.55 a barrel, while U.S. crude prices rose more than 1% to $83.46 a barrel.  The disparity between the two prices is due to the fact that Brent will feel the more immediate impact from Libyan oil coming back online, whereas U.S. prices are more insulated.
> 
> Even though Brent crude prices are falling, it's unlikely that there will be a glut of oil flooding the markets anytime soon, said Dan Dicker, an oil trader for 25 years and the author of "Oil's Endless Bid: Taming the Unreliable Price of Oil to Secure Our Economy."  "I see the price coming down on Brent as more of a knee jerk reaction," said Dicker, estimating that it will take a long time for Libyan oil to flow back into the market. "You're not going to see a barrel of oil from Libya for at least a year."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 15, 2011)

Roller coaster ride in oil markets...

*Oil Prices Surge on Eurozone Confidence*
_10/14/11 --- Oil prices charged higher Friday on a combination of renewed confidence in the resolution of the European debt crisis, a strong read on U.S. consumer spending, and a bullish Goldman Sachs report._


> The December Brent crude contract was advancing $3.09 to $112.29 a barrel and West Texas Intermediate (WTI) light sweet crude oil for November delivery was adding $2.74 to $86.97, as the dollar slipped 0.6% against the euro.  The typical discount of $23 that WTI has been trading against Brent widened to $25 Friday after the Dow Jones-UBS Commodity Index said this week it will add Brent crude to its index starting in 2012.
> 
> Crude oil prices were 13% above the lows of early last week after the markets received a boost of confidence from news that some officials from the Group of 20 leading economies were thinking of bolstering the International Monetary Fund's lending capacity in order to help stabilize the eurozone's debt crisis. Also encouraging was news that U.S. retail sales rose 1.1% in September, significantly stronger than the consensus call for a 0.7% increase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm in negotiations with a landowner to lease over 300 acres for a drilling program. My geologist estimates it could yield a million barrels recoverable. 

Real oil vs paper oil.


----------



## editec (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm in negotiations with a landowner to lease over 300 acres for a drilling program. My geologist estimates it could yield a million barrels recoverable.
> 
> Real oil vs paper oil.


 
Good luck to you.


----------



## editec (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks to me like natural gas is going to become the number one home heating source.

Not a clue if market pricing has already taken this into account, but were I investing long term, I'd be looking to companies prepared (or preparing) to take advantage of that long term trend.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 20, 2011)

U.S. companies are positioning themselves to compress the natural gas into liquid form, then export it. 
Why not? We export ethanol.


----------



## DDU (Nov 13, 2011)

Like.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 19, 2011)

Enbridge is turning the pumps on around on it's Crushing Oklahoma to Gulf pipeline. This will reverse the flow of oil & collapse the price difference between WTI crude & light Louisiana crude crude oil. The oil price you see advertised is WTI & it has climbed & will climb even more yet gas at the pump has dropped & will go lower.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 19, 2011)

And that's good news. Domestic U.S. oil producers deserve to be paid top dollar.


----------



## stevemartin (Dec 2, 2011)

In this time oil,gas and all that thing is very expensive so use of that thing is limited in this time. Some country have not as much price because that have growth of oil and natural gas and also export them.


----------



## editec (Mar 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> There is some serious money to be made from the spread between WTI crude & light Louisiana crude crude oil. It is above record highs & now at $24. I think the spread will collapse & Libya might kick it off.
> 
> It cost a lot less than $24 to ship crude from Texas to Louisiana. The High Brent price is due to Libya. The high Brent price pushed up most of our imports coming into Louisiana thus driving up the price of light Louisiana crude crude oil. The WTI is mostly land locked & currently does not reflect global oil price. Either Qaddafi falls & brings down Brent crude prices or someone starts transporting the hell out of WTI to Louisiana to bring the spread down to $8.


 

The crude  refined  New Jersey?

Where's that come from?


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a listing of NJ refineries:

New Jersey
 Bayway Refinery (ConocoPhillips), Linden 230,000 bbl/d (37,000 m3/d)
 Eagle Point Refinery (Sunoco), Westville closed 2010 145,000 bbl/d (23,100 m3/d)
 Paulsboro Asphalt Refinery (NuStar Energy), Paulsboro 51,000 bbl/d (8,100 m3/d)
 Paulsboro Refinery (PBF Energy Corporation), Paulsboro 160,000 bbl/d (25,000 m3/d)
 Perth Amboy Refinery (Chevron), Perth Amboy 80,000 bbl/d (13,000 m3/d)
 Port Reading Refinery (Hess), Port Reading 70,000 bbl/d (11,000 m3/d)

More details here:

Listing of Refineries in NEW JERSEY - Refinery Listing

Regarding the Bayway refinery in Linden, crude is primarily supplied by tanker from the North Sea, Canada, and Africa:

http://www.conocophillips.com/EN/about/company_reports/fact_book/documents/Refining_Marketing.pdf


----------



## KissMy (Mar 9, 2012)

Lack of key pipelines is the reason that gas prices in Montana & Wyoming are $2.93 while they are $5 in California, Oregon, New York & Florida. It is also causing the $20 spread between WTI & Brent Crude.


----------



## fdsgrs (Apr 2, 2012)

Good point


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

editec said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > There is some serious money to be made from the spread between WTI crude & light Louisiana crude crude oil. It is above record highs & now at $24. I think the spread will collapse & Libya might kick it off.
> ...



The New Jersey Bayway Refinery gets oil from the North Sea, Canada and West Africa. They are paying the expensive Brent Crude Prices of $126.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Lack of key pipelines is the reason that gas prices in Montana & Wyoming are $2.93 while they are $5 in California, Oregon, New York & Florida. It is also causing the $20 spread between WTI & Brent Crude.



so if they had those pipelines they could charge more for the oil?
Wyoming .14 gas tax while CA has .405
Everything costs more in CA as well.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Lack of key pipelines is the reason that gas prices in Montana & Wyoming are $2.93 while they are $5 in California, Oregon, New York & Florida. It is also causing the $20 spread between WTI & Brent Crude.
> ...



More for oil in the upper middle of the USA. But less in the rest of the country.

Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper is apparently pissed at Obama over the Keystone Pipeline. Canada has now increased the funding & accelerated their Western Pipeline to export their oil to Asia. This will increase oil prices everywhere in the USA.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 2, 2012)

What truly slays me are the endless posts by people who have no experience, no history, no clue as to the most minimal workings of the business of oil or natural gas. 

Until you invest a dollar, turn a shovel, or even lay a fart in the direction of this thing you call "black gold" don't preach to me that of which you know nothing. 

If you would like to join the elite profligates then I invite you to do so. But I know there won't be any takers. You are all talkers who preach, but your words will never carry you into the real world of real business, of real risk, and of real failure. 

You want, but not for want. That is the true definition of a Liberal.


----------



## JStone (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> What truly slays me are the endless posts by people who have no experience, no history, no clue as to the most minimal workings of the business of oil or natural gas.
> 
> Until you invest a dollar, turn a shovel, or even lay a fart in the direction of this thing you call "black gold" don't preach to me that of which you know nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 3, 2012)

Won't argue with you there, JStone. I can't figure it out either LOL. 
Boozin' and keyboard cruisin' last night.


----------



## FactFinder (Apr 6, 2012)

KissMy said:


> There is some serious money to be made from the spread between WTI crude & light Louisiana crude crude oil. It is above record highs & now at $24. I think the spread will collapse & Libya might kick it off.
> 
> It cost a lot less than $24 to ship crude from Texas to Louisiana. The High Brent price is due to Libya. The high Brent price pushed up most of our imports coming into Louisiana thus driving up the price of light Louisiana crude crude oil. The WTI is mostly land locked & currently does not reflect global oil price. Either Qaddafi falls & brings down Brent crude prices or someone starts transporting the hell out of WTI to Louisiana to bring the spread down to $8.



In other words you are jerkin off the average American due to a heart condition.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2012)

This WTI/Brent spread will collapse once Enbridge switches on the Seaway Pipeline after reversing the pumps & Canada finishes their westward pipeline. Obama blocking the Keystone XL pipeline will not prevent this. It will only cut the USA out of the business & profits from transporting & refining Canada's oil. It also takes away our control over more global oil.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 23, 2012)

So which is it? Brent will fall or WTI will rise?


----------



## usmcstinger (May 6, 2012)

Hey! Those damn Oil Speculators are driving the price down. LOL
Commodities - Oil, Silver and gold prices - CNNMoney


----------



## Mr. H. (May 6, 2012)

usmcstinger said:


> Hey! Those damn Oil Speculators are driving the price down. LOL
> Commodities - Oil, Silver and gold prices - CNNMoney



No, oil companies are reducing the prices to entice more consumption.


----------

